# My New 2009 F250 SD



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

This is Senora plowing in the new truck the day after the plow was installed back in February. She's plowed the last 4 years in my GMC and was a little intimidated by the size of this truck at first but after feeling the leather, the heated seats, and satellite radio, She was in love. Take a look...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*A Few More...*

Some more...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Can you see how happy she is in the new truck?*

Lookin happy!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to the Ford/Boss club!

I think we need a closer picture of the seat cover plowing!!!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hate the boss lights, I like the old style better, maybe I just need to get used to them.

As for the truck, I think the Fords are still the nicest looking trucks on the market.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The truck in Summer Mode...*

The is how it looks in the Summer...


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice! I'm a chevy guy but I really do like the outside of fords.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

gotta love a woman that can handle a plow truck! I am still trying to get mine to plow with the big truck, but no luck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That is a very nice truck and I like dodges.. dont tell my dodge I said that it might not start in the morning.:laughing:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

MIDTOWNPC;910515 said:


> That is a very nice truck and I like dodges.. dont tell my dodge I said that it might not start in the morning.:laughing:


That's kinda funny becuase on the day that I went to buy this truck, My older '92 F250, that I NEVER had a problem with and ALWAYS started until it realized that it was her last day with me. She threw a tantrum and wouldn't start at all. I had to get it towed to the dealer where I was making the trade. Thankfully I know him very well and He laughed and said that I should never told the truck that I was going to trade her!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking truck, and yes she does look comfortable.
You might not get it back.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck and plow


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

that is the exact color i want on my next truck


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Cutting Edge Kid;910009 said:


> Some more...


VERY NICE TRUCK.....wesport


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet truck! You can't beat that combo! My wife wants to learn to plow with my truck this year! We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet! Why didn't you go with the 9'2"?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Gotta love them Ford's....What motor is in it


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks Guys!!!*



Brant'sLawnCare;913453 said:


> Sweet! Why didn't you go with the 9'2"?


I chose the 8'2" because I have to plow a bank and Walgreens drive thru and those lanes are narrow as hell. I also have to plow the city sidewalks at the same bank and my 9'2" would not fit in any position. So that's why I chose the 8'2" for that truck. Also the truck and the Triton 5.4L V8 engine. Thanks for the inquiries.


----------

